# Honeymoon Suite ( Aurora Rib fest Sept 7 )



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Seen these guys play last summer and they put on a good show. Derry is a great player so guitar guys will get their fix. I think it is a free show at 8:30 pm.http://www.town.aurora.on.ca/aurora/index.aspx?ArticleID=3547&lang=en-CA


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

If you get a chance to see these guys, do it and have some ribs for me. They put on a great show.


----------

